# Danbury Mint



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Did any of you see the plate being offered by Danbury Mint? It is a precious and beautifully done female Maltese in a puppy cut wearing a blue bow! So, even though it is a female the blue bow makes it acceptable to pass off as a male. My husband showed it to me and told me I should get it because it looks so much like Pico. Then my car broke down and I told him I wasn't going to mail the order because I didn't want to spend the money now. While I was gone, he went into my office, took the envelope and mailed it himself! What a Sweetie









I wish I had scanned the picture before mailing it so I could show you. Maybe they have a web site.

Anyway, I wondered if anyone else had ordered this, too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is it this one? http://www.wildsidestudio.com/animals/hear...20Treatment.htm


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

No, it is called Precious Portrait and shows a puppy cut Maltese standing in a striped chair with it's front paws on the arm of the chair and a Tiffany lamp in the background. It's not on the Danbury Mint website because that is just pictures from their catalog and this is a brand new plate.

I like it because it is in a puppy cut like Pico and like many of the SM Maltese.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

This one's pretty too! Wish they weren't an arm and a leg! http://www.wildsidestudio.com/animals/hear...%27-Maltese.htm


awwww http://www.wildsidestudio.com/peopleandfin...estFriends.html


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Those are sooooo adorable!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 19 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Those are sooooo adorable!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love them they are soooo beautiful I had not seen any before! A little pricey for me. I am going to do my own Maltese oil painting.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

VERY CUTE! I love the 3rd one!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

They are so cute .I have the one you are talking about,its the first of the series.I talked about this on a thread and someone posted a pic...I cant remenber who?BUt i cant wait till the next one comes!!! I had bought hubby the fishing series,so he told me to order the Maltese ones for me


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Those painting are so beautiful...a bit pricey


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

ill find my scanner an see if i cant scan the plate youre talkin about in the ad...

I got the ad too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jan 19 2005, 04:17 PM
> *They are so cute .I have the one you are talking about,its the first of the series.I talked about this on a thread and someone posted a pic...I cant remenber who?BUt i cant wait till the next one comes!!! I had bought hubby the fishing series,so he told me to order the Maltese ones for me
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30380*


[/QUOTE]


I posted a pic awhile back of the one in the striped chair I think...but I can't remember the thread it was in. I put in on my "want" list for my birthday.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 19 2005, 04:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted a pic awhile back of the one in the striped chair I think...but I can't remember the thread it was in. I put in on my "want" list for my birthday.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30390
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah it was you TLUNN,thank you i think it was somewhere on an old Anything Goes thread under Danbury Mint


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah..i think lexismom started a link about it a few months ago.

my sister bought it for my mom. my mom LOVES it. its really cute.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I did?







I don't remember


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 12 2004, 08:35 AM
> *Here is the plate from the online catalog....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I found the thread and put my post with the picture here...it is REALLY cute!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That's it, Tlunn! I must have missed the earlier thread....I was out of town for several weeks and then my wireless network was malfunctioning.

Anyway, I can't wait to get it now. My husband said that will be my (March) birthday present.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, my. Those oil paintings are just gorgeous. I love the look in the eyes of the Maltese laying down.....such a typical pose!

Sherylmint, if you can do your own oils can you work from a photo? That would be the ultimate for me...to have an oil of Pico. Actually, I have a photo of my granddaughter wearing a big floppy brimmed turqoise hat and turquoise sleeveless polo holding Pico cheek to cheek and it is one of my very favorite of the both of them. What am I saying? I can barely afford the $30 plate!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Got the second plate in the series.This is what i have so far.Forgive Kirbies butt in it .LOL These guys are way to nosey!Hahah


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my, those are too cute!!!! I have to resist....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG... Now I wish I had gotten started with these... they are beautiful!!!

SHEILA: Do you happen to have the item numbers for those plates!! I think I'm having trouble resisting!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwww... THANKS for the pic!!!!















and yes... they are VERY NOSEY!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 27 2005, 09:40 AM
> *OMG... Now I wish I had gotten started with these... they are beautiful!!!
> 
> SHEILA: Do you happen to have the item numbers for those plates!! I think I'm having trouble resisting!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38102*


[/QUOTE]

Did you get ahold of them to day to order the series?I hope the info. I gave you was enough!!!You will LOVE them!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 28 2005, 10:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get ahold of them to day to order the series?I hope the info. I gave you was enough!!!You will LOVE them!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38439
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Sheila, I just now got off the phone with Danbury and got signed up... my first plate is on its way!!























Thanks so much!

If anyone wants these plates, you can't get them online. You have to call... The number is: 800-332-6468. Tell them you want the Maltese collection...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How much are they?
How often do they send you the next one in the set?
Do they sell the plate holder too?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 28 2005, 01:54 PM
> *How much are they?
> How often do they send you the next one in the set?
> Do they sell the plate holder too?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They are $29.00 plus a few $ shipping... I think the total is just under $35.00. They said they send one once a month. She said after I get the first one, I let them know if I want the next one. I'm thinking that as each one arrives I'll have a chance to take or not take the next one (Of course, I'll take them all!!







)

I bet they sell the plate holders in their catalog which is at Danbury Mint Catalog


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 28 2005, 01:54 PM
> *How much are they?
> How often do they send you the next one in the set?
> Do they sell the plate holder too?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Uh Oh...I hear the credit cards coming out!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Feb 28 2005, 04:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh Oh...I hear the credit cards coming out!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38585
[/B][/QUOTE]


Easter gift, Mother's Day gift, Anniversary gift, last day of school gift...LOL!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Just HAD to post the phone number didn't you....







Now I am in big trouble......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How many in the series? In other words, how many months of plates are we committing to?

Dang, this forum sure costs me a lot of $$$$$!

I am trying to resist, but I am having a terrible time!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 1 2005, 01:20 PM
> *How many in the series? In other words, how many months of plates are we committing to?
> 
> Dang, this forum sure costs me a lot of $$$$$!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Me too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 1 2005, 01:20 PM
> *How many in the series? In other words, how many months of plates are we committing to?
> 
> Dang, this forum sure costs me a lot of $$$$$!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I just now called to get the info... There are 8 plates in the series. The last plate will be available in June. Right now there are 4 plates available. You can get just one per month or get the 4 that are available now. I went ahead and had them send me the first 4... couldn't wait!

You can pay via credit card or they can set it up so they send you a bill; you send them a check and then they send out your plate.

I think this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity because how often do you see such nice plates with Maltese on them...







And a whole set of 8!

Hope that helps... .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 1 2005, 03:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just now called to get the info... There are 8 plates in the series. The last plate will be available in June. Right now there are 4 plates available. You can get just one per month or get the 4 that are available now. I went ahead and had them send me the first 4... couldn't wait!

You can pay via credit card or they can set it up so they send you a bill; you send them a check and then they send out your plate.

I think this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity because how often do you see such nice plates with Maltese on them...








And a whole set of 8!

Hope that helps... .
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39008
[/B][/QUOTE]

You should be a used car salesman!!!!

Or are you trying to pay me back for all the products I "made" you order last week????

That's $256 over 8 months......

Where on earth will I display 8 plates?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Mar 1 2005, 03:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

You should be a used car salesman!!!!

Or are you trying to pay me back for all the products I "made" you order last week????

That's $256 over 8 months......

Where on earth will I display 8 plates?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39010
[/B][/QUOTE]

They kid me at work about that too.... (used car salesman)... when I like something I do get sort of passionate about it!

Yeah, but each plate is only $33 each.. that isn't bad.. it is just a lot of plates! You can just get one or two... you don't have to get them all. I have no idea what I'm going to do with them!







I just think they are so cute!! I'm afraid I'll regret not getting them... they're only available for a limited time .... Now... can I interest you in a nice little two-door sports car!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arent you guys glad I posted the pics.!!!!!!!! Honestly like I told Sher,I can waste 34.00 dollars a month without even trying.At least with these you have something wonderfull.They are a collectors item!!!!


----------

